# Parent Paranoia ? By Olly Double



## Northerner (Oct 25, 2013)

When your kids are tiny you?re around them for most of the time, but as they get older they spend more and more of their life away from you. First it?s a couple a hours at nursery once or twice a week, then it?s school every weekday until eventually ? gulp ? they leave the nest permanently to go off to university or whatever.

At those moments where they start being away from you more, it?s inevitable that you start worrying about them. You?re not there to protect them and frankly anything might be happening to them. What if they get abducted by aliens while on a sleepover at their friend?s house? What if a zombie apocalypse breaks out while they?re playing at the local park? What if they?re on a school trip to the British Museum, and one of the statues turns out to be a Weeping Angel like on Doctor Who?

Of course, some fears are more realistic than that, and a couple of things make me genuinely worry for Joe?s and Tom?s safety. My two big worries are, one, they get hit by a car and, two, something goes wrong with their diabetes.

http://blogs.diabetes.org.uk/?p=2537


----------



## jalapino (Oct 25, 2013)

Well now I am worried alan!!!


----------



## Pumper_Sue (Oct 25, 2013)

Lol I've been on insulin for nearly 49 years and my mum bless her still worries about me even after all this time


----------



## jalapino (Oct 25, 2013)

Pumper_Sue said:


> Lol I've been on insulin for nearly 49 years and my mum bless her still worries about me even after all this time



49 years sue??  wow!!! your a legend!!! 

That is meant in a good way just incase you thought not lol!!


----------



## Pumper_Sue (Oct 25, 2013)

jalapino said:


> 49 years sue??  wow!!! your a legend!!!
> 
> That is meant in a good way just incase you thought not lol!!



I'm not to sure how I clocked up that time Ant , as I'm only just over the age of 21


----------



## trophywench (Oct 25, 2013)

I've given up trying to catch her up Ant, I know when I'm beaten !


----------



## zuludog (Oct 25, 2013)

When a friend's daughter went to her first all - night party he said that for all I know she could be taking every substance known to Man, and having commerce with half the population of Lancaster; but I just have to assume that, because of the way we've brought her up, she isn't.

You simply cannot worry about other people all the time, and that includes your own children


----------

